# Wood Joinery. Asian Level! WOW!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm having a hard time trying to decide which one to try first?

Any one of them catch your Fancy to give it a try? Make sure you take lots of Pictures so we can see your Handiwork!

Link Is Here: 




OH! Razor Sharp Tools are Required! That Plane Shaving (8 Microns) near the end is thinner than a Human Hair (90 Microns)!

Good Luck Guys!

Rick


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW, just wow!!


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Are you kidding me? When do these guys start learning wood work. While still in diapers? Amazing!


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Pretty awesome. A few of those clips are from a youtuber, Dorian Bracht, who does a series called "Joint Venture." He just demonstrates different joints on scrap pieces and they're all extremely precise and way above my skill level.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRGV5YMWtS0RR-SfJ2XU-8A/videos


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for your Replies Guys! I always appreciate them! Makes The Posting worthwhile!

I'm glad you enjoyed them!

Rick


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

AMAZING STUFF :<)) thanks 4 sharing this Rick


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=japanese+joinery+books&t=hb&iax=images&ia=images










Awesome thread Rick, thanks for posting!


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

Those joinery techniques are beyond description. Obviously they don't use glue, but I wonder if glue would help protect against moisture intrusion?
Also, to what extent do these ultra-craftsmen actually use these types of joinery for everyday applications, or are they specifically designed and used only for the wealthy? I can't imagine the ratio of labor to material cost.
Absolutely blown away with these forms of joinery - makes me feel so incompetent.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

Funny, I was just looking at Japanese joinery this morning and was going to ask if anyone actually tries these on a "regular" basis. Obviously I find them all amazing, and I guess like any woodworking technique if you do them enough you can get good at them, but I just can't imagine doing these all of the time unless you're getting paid a ton for your work.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

That table is from I********************ani Furniture. Worth watching a few of his other videos, too.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I knew a guy who worked on Larry Ellison's
$100 million compound in the Japanese style.
I'm sure they must have brought guys over 
from Japan to do parts of it.

This style of timber frame joinery is typically
used on temples, so there's a devotional aspect
to the craft, or at least used to be. Also, congregations
can raise a lot of money.

I read somewhere about monks who would maintain
the trim around the temples by planing it to remove
scuffs. The planed pine could be cleaned with
water because the surfaces were so perfect the
water didn't soak in and raise the grain. Maybe they
waxed, but that was it.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Great Comments Guys! Thanks for taking the time to do them!

Definitely going to have a look at that Book Waho6o9!

Regards: Rick


----------

